# Your top TWENTY cartoons, not anime!



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 20, 2010)

As a Temper who can still remember those good ol' days, I was having flashbacks about the joyous moments on television. Which made me think about 'Recess'. I thought to myself, hey what are my top twenty cartoons I can remember back then? So far it has been a lot of trouble for me to top it off since I did watch a lot of cartoons in my youth. 

So I'm asking other fellow Tempers do you remember what is your top twenty cartoons back in those days?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 20, 2010)

Invader Zim
Ren and Stimpy
Tom and Jerry
Loony Toons (before the non-PC characters were removed. Pepe le Pew and Speedy Gonzales were the best!)
Animaniacs
Duck Tales
Tail Spin
Rocco's Modern Life


----------



## Windaga (Oct 20, 2010)

Coyote and the Roadrunner is, and will always be, my favorite cartoon. I nearly cried every single episode. 

Wile E. Coyote and Road Runner
Tom and Jerry
Looney Tunes (Yosemite Sam, and most of them in general, I loved almost anything that came out of here, including the one already listed)
Drawn Together
Angry Beavers
Power Puff Girls
Samurai Jack
Avatar: The last Airbender
Cubix!
Voltron 

Those are the only ones I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 20, 2010)

Windaga said:
			
		

> Coyote and the Roadrunner is, and will always be, my favorite cartoon. I nearly cried every single episode.
> 
> Wile E. Coyote and Road Runner
> Tom and Jerry
> ...



Drawn Together is not a cartoon, its a satirical sitcom from Comedy Central. 

On topic: Interesting how people can still remember Looney Tunes, I mean its old and I still love them. Tom & Jerry can't be touched no matter what cartoon you mentioned. 

Let's see here, Duck Tales, Quack Pack, Goof Troop, Tale Spin, Eek: The Cat, Bettlejuice, Bobby's World, Doug...and there are a lot more...oh yeah, Rugrats!


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 20, 2010)

i dont have 20.

i have a top 5, the rest is really anywhere, because i like them for different reasons and stuff and it would just be hard to organize otherwise.

1. daria


----------



## tk_saturn (Oct 20, 2010)

Pole Position.
Thundercats
Transformers
Mysterious Cities of Gold.
Around the world in 80 days.
Ulysses 31
He Man.
Beavis and Butthead
Duck Tales
Dogtanian and the Three Muskehounds
Mask


----------



## Toader (Oct 20, 2010)

CatDog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pokémon
Invader Zim
Rugrats
The Wild Thornberrys
Ren & Stimpy
Rocko's Modern Life
Avatar: The Last Airbender
Danny Phantom
El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera
Aaahh!!! Real Monsters
Rocket Power 
Tiny Toon Adventures 
Animaniacs

Can't think of more.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 20, 2010)

Tom and Jerry (=win)
Loony Toons (my saturday morning when i was a kid, didn't matter how the rest of the day was)
Transformers(the one with the 3 brother and the bullet trains!!!) best transformers cartoon
GALAXY RANGERS!!! (yes caps was necessary)
Cubix!!! (thanks Windaga for reminding me of this awesomeness)
Avatar: The last Airbender
Beavis and Butthead (=rofl)
Simpsons (the only animated show my whole family enjoys)
South Park
Dave The Babarian 



20 is a bit too much for me to list rite now, but the others will be pretty much what the other guys got that i don't have. 

This is my list in order of BEST TO LEAST BEST


----------



## Windaga (Oct 20, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Drawn Together is not a cartoon, its a satirical sitcom from Comedy Central.



Of course it's a cartoon - it's an "animated television series", which, today, has become one of the many definitions of the word "cartoon." If your case were to be applied to everything, nothing would be considered a cartoon - Looney Tunes is just a collection of animated shorts featuring anthropomorphic animals performing physically impossible acts, etc. Just because it's satirical, doesn't mean it's not a cartoon. 

Also, I completely forgot about "Ah! Real Monsters." I can remember watching that show when I was a little kid. Great times.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 20, 2010)

I still love King of the Hill.


----------



## mangaTom (Oct 20, 2010)

Batman my all-time favorite and also the mask,it's really funny.Also tom and jerry,truly a classic.


----------



## kevan (Oct 20, 2010)

Tom and Jerry
Scooby Doo
Various Luney Tunes Ones.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 20, 2010)

1. Phineas and Ferb
2. Spongebob Squarepants
3. Avatar: The Last Airbender
4. Powerpuff Girls
5. Rugrats (and All Grown Up)
6. House of the Mouse
7. Lilo and Stitch: The Series
8. Fairly Odd Parents
9. Looney Toons
10. Hey Arnold!
11. The Simpsons
12. The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy
13. Foster's Home For Imaginary Friends
14. The Emperor's New School
15. The Adventures of Jimmy Neutron
16. The Replacements
17. Tom and Jerry
18. Kappa Mikey
19. The Proud Family
20. Kim Possible
21. Totally Spies
22. Recess
23. Chalk Zone
24. American Dragon: Jake Long
25. Kick Buttowski
26. My Life as a Teenage Robot
27. Brandy and Mr. Whiskers
28. Hi Hi! Puffy Ami Yumi
29. Courage: The Cowardly Dog
30. Scooby Doo
31. Family Guy
32. American Dad
33. Aaahh!!! Real Monsters
34. Catdog
35. Cow and Chicken
36. Ed, Edd, and Eddy
37. Dave the Barbarian
38. Samurai Jack
39. As Told by Ginger
40. Invader Zim
41. The X's
42. King of the Hill
43. South Park
44. Justice League
45. Batman
46. Ren and Stimpy
47. Rocko's Modern Life
48. Animaniacs
49. Transformers
50. Good Morning Mickey!

There. I know it's a little too long, but I got completely involved.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 20, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> 1. Phineas and Ferb
> 2. Spongebob Squarepants
> 3. Avatar: The Last Airbender
> 4. Powerpuff Girls
> ...




Yeah all those would be the rest i would have added to my list. Good job remembering all this Kingdom Blade


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 20, 2010)

My favorites cartoon!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1.   Tom and Jerry (number 1 best)
> 2.   The Flinstones
> 3.   Transformers
> 4.   The Jetsons
> ...



and many more!


----------



## xalphax (Oct 20, 2010)

Duck Tales
Gummy Bears
Darkwing Duck
Tail Spin
Catdog
Hey Arnold!
Recess
Pinky & The Brain
Spongebob
Rocko's Modern Life 
Teen Titans (I don't count it as an Anime, it's from 'merica)
Kim Possible
The Simpsons
Futurama
King of the Hill
South Park
Avatar: The Last Airbender


----------



## craplame (Oct 20, 2010)

1) Rugrats
2) Ah! Real Monsters
3) Chalkzone
4) Ed, Edd and Eddy
5) South Park
6) Regular Show
7) Adventure Time

Yeah, I can't remember a lot atm.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 20, 2010)

Anime and cartoon are the same(many of you probably have seen some anime on cartoon network or other channels), only anime often have deeper story. Some faq http://searchwarp.com/swa327705.htm
ofc i watched all those cartoons like Tom & Jerry, Transformers, scooby doo and flintstones.

But my favorite cartoons/anime i saw when i was 6-14 was (no specefic order)

Vampire Hunter D
Akira
Ninja Scroll

and some more i can't remember the name on.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 20, 2010)

Hm. Hard to think of 20 of my favorite cartoons, since cartoons began to suck a while ago and haven't picked up much, excluding a few gems. Sooo i'll try to draw a list of 20, thinking back to the good ol' days.

In absolutely no particular order: (numbers are just so I don't miscount)

1: Johnny Bravo
2: Powerpuff Girls
3: Dexter's Lab
4: Courage the Cowardly Dog
5: The Jetsons
6: The Flintstones
7: All looney toons shows (too damn many to list 'em all)
8: Oldschool Garfield (the 'newschool' garfield is horseshit)
9: Oldschool Ninja Turtles (the newer series is crap most of the time)
10: Gargoyles
11: Recess
12: Cow and Chicken
13: Scooby Doo
14: Undergrads (still pissed at how short-lived this hilarious show was)
15:  Fairly Odd Parents
16: The Pink Panther
17: Ed, Edd, and Eddy
18: South Park
19: Family Guy
20: Reboot

I'm sure i'm forgetting a few, but for the most part that's a solid list of my favorites.
I've actually begun downloading the classics one by one and watching 'em. (though, it's killing my hard drive space, haha.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 20, 2010)

In no particular order, the cartoons I remember enjoying.

1. Anything with bugs bunny
2. Tom & Jerry
3. The Grimm adventure(s) of Billy and Mandy
4. Dexter's lab
5. Pop-eye
6. The Flintstones


LOL, I've forgotten a lot of the cartoons from my childhood. Plus, living near Japan meant I grew up mostly with anime.


----------



## thaddius (Oct 20, 2010)

1. Anything by John Kricfalusci (ie Ren & Stimpy, The George Liquor American Project, The Ripping Friends)
2. The Maxx
3. Old WB Cartoons (Looney Tunes & Merry Melodies)
4. Superman (Fleischer Bros. version, c. 1930)
5. Rocco's Modern Life
6. Anything by Mainframe (Reboot, WeirdOs, Beast Wars/Beasties, Shadow Planets/Raiders, etc.)
7. Invader Zim
8. Anything by Mike Judge (Beavis & Butthead, King of the Hill, Daria [only by association])
9. The Tick
10. Home Movies & Homestar Runner (only because TMBG worked with them)


----------



## Exaltys (Oct 20, 2010)

In no particular order:

Old Disney Cartoons
Old Looney Toons Cartoons
Tom & Jerry

Eh, other stuff too.


----------



## Am0s (Oct 21, 2010)

my all time favorites were

1) Ulysses 31
2) Dungeons and Dragons
3) Battle of the Planets
4) Thundercats
5) Danger Mouse


----------



## Youkai (Oct 21, 2010)

The original Turtles (not that extremly bad remakes)
Smurfs 
He-Man
SheRa
Thundercats
Ghostbusters
Aaahh!!! Real Monsters
Looney Toons
Rugrats
"Biene Maja" (no clue how its called in English) ... maybe Maya the Bee ?
Marshal Bravestar
Bionic Five ? or was it Four ?
Saber Rider
ALF (well i liked the cartoon even more than the real series)
"Comic Stars Gegen Drogen" well not a series and no clue if there is an English version but this movie is the best !!! 
Inspector Gadget
"David der Kabauter"
Super Mario ^^
Chip & Chap
Alfred Jodokus Quack
"Es war einmal das Leben"
Paulchen Panter / Pink Panter
Calimero
Heathcliff


hope there is no Anime in the list oO
just found out sooooo many of the "good" cartoon series were actually Anime ... (hardly ever like the american cartoons like all those marvel stuff)


----------



## tk_saturn (Oct 21, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Anime and cartoon are the same


No they are different species. Cartoons are generally American and have a very different drawing style compared to 'anime'.


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't really have 20, but here's five:

1) Invader Zim
2) Ren and Stimpy
3) Avatar: The Last Airbender
4) Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends 
5) Looney Toons


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 22, 2010)

thaddius said:
			
		

> 2. The Maxx
> 8. Anything by Mike Judge (Beavis & Butthead, King of the Hill, Daria [only by association])



how did i forget about the maxx?! that was a really good show, the head too.

also, funny thing about daria. folklore says that mike judge did not know about the show until a couple years after it started airing. i find it hard to believe, but it is plausible i guess.

also, thank you, gameboy13, you reminded me of foster's haha.


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 22, 2010)

Sam and Max
Invader zim
south park
The simpsons (season 1-5 ONLY)
Futurama
the pinky and the brain

thats all i can think of.


----------



## admotonic (Oct 22, 2010)

What!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how could no one have mentioned Captain Planet yet! That was epic back in the day


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

I love cartoons!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But wow a top 20... ,20 is a lot but let's seeee
(they are not in the correct order since I find it hard to see what I like over the other, only 1-3 are in good order)

1. Flaaaapjaaaack  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Family Guy
3. Spongebob Squarebutt
4. Dexter
5. Swatcats ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss those)
6. Oh yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Samurai Pissa Cats!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 22, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> I don't really have 20, but here's five:
> 
> 1) Invader Zim
> 2) Ren and Stimpy
> ...




Allow me to rip your heart out.



Spoiler: You don't want to see this sad image.



 




Told ya.


----------



## Pyonkotchi (Oct 24, 2010)

top twenty? not top twenty but my tops



in no particular order ...

- Dexter's Laboratory
- The Powerpuff Girls
- Johnny Bravo
- The Fairly Odd Parents
- Kappa Mikey
- Fosters Home For Imaginary Friends
- Spongebob Squarepants
- Invader Zim
- Rugrats
- Every Disney animated film ever O3O


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 24, 2010)

Don't think I can get to twenty but here are my personal faves:

- Tom and Jerry, provided they never speak.
- Top Cat
- Fairly Odd Parents. I regret nothing!
- Anything Sonic the Hedgehog related, especially the old 'Adventures of' series, of which I have every episode on DVD.
- South Park
- Family Guy
- American Dad
- What little I've watched of The Cleveland Show


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 24, 2010)

Phineas and Ferb :3
Spongebob
Tom and Jerry
Loony Toons
Family Guy
Scooby Doo
Rugrats
Recess
Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends
*EDIT:* Fairly Odd Parents! I forgot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my favs :3
(but not in any particular order)


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 24, 2010)

Dexters Laboratory
Fairy Odd parents
Looney Toons
Tom & Jerry
Transformers


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 24, 2010)

I don`t know if I can remember 20 right now but here I go...

He-Man
Saber Rider
Simpsons
Galaxy Rangers
90s TMNT
Futurama
Treasure Island (I love this cartoon and even though it was made in Japan I don`t consider it anime,,,)
Thundercats
Racoons
Smurfs 
Samurai Pizza Cats
Batman: TAS
Pinky and the Brain
Darkwing Duck

Don`t know, I bet there are many more but I can`t remember.

The 90s were great cartoon-wise


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 24, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While anime has to (usually) look like an, well, an anime, a cartoon's art style could be anything. I believe that the anime "Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt", was obviously inspired by the american cartoon "Powerpuff Girls".


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 24, 2010)

This is my kind of topic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though I don't think my standards are flexible enough to allow twenty whopping cartoons into my all-time favorites list.

Here we go, in no particular order...

*-Spongebob Squarepants* (Seasons 1, 2, and 3, plus the "'Fear of a Krabby Patty' + 'Shell of a Man'" half-hour block)

This series, despite it being a shell of its former self today, has redefined what a modern cartoon is. I love it for its delightful sense of humor, not relying on popular culture or crude humor like so many other animated series do. Its jokes are all its own, using its alluring undersea setting, ingenious premises, and simply letting the characters' personalities run the show. It's all great stuff, and though many have tried, no other series of its kind have come close to the oodles of personality that this show was renowned for. Watch it, buy it, pirate it, whatever. The first three seasons of this show are a true testament to animation as an art form, and simply must be watched.

*-Chowder*

Following Spongebob's writing staff reconstruction (and resulting quality downturn), many of the old writers of the series called it quits to work on their own projects. One was "Chowder", created by Spongebob veteran C.H. Greenblatt. The show's roots are evident, and nearly captures the same sort of magic, while having its own, more kid-friendly appeal.It is a bit tamer than the yellow sponge's constant barrage of hilarity, but its distinct art style to its colorful (literally) characters make "Chowder" a short-lived winner. Following the series' cancellation, Greenblatt began working with a new series, "Fish Hooks". I'm quite curious as to how that show will fare, especially considering it's on the Disney Channel.

*-The Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack*

This curious little show seemingly came out of nowhere, and hit viewers of Cartoon Network like a brick wall. The show is, quite simply, indescribable in words. But if I were to attempt, I'd say it were a delicious blend of weird-out tactics, visual humor, and charming characters, all delivered in a fashion that just shows how much fun the writers were having in making this outrageous series. Simply Image-Googling "Flapjack" will result in a cornucopia of assorted cute, weird, disturbing, and downright hilarious facial expressions delivered by the titular character. This cartoon would be nothing without its amazingly kooky art style. Seriously, check this one out, starting by searching for all its best moments on Youtube (I suggest "Flapjack creepy old man").

*-The Emperor's New Groove*
Out of all the Disney animated films, I really really REALLY wish this one would get more recognition. While other Disney cartoon movies are notorious for their conservative, generic character designs and their tendency to take themselves _much_ too seriously (with some exceptions, of course), this rip-roaring good time of a movie is pure, zany cartoon goodness that never takes itself too seriously. If you've made the grave mistake of dismissing this as yet another kid cash-in piece of trash, kindly stop being an idiot and pick this up immediately.

*-Adventure Time*
Featuring the eccentric Pen Ward as its creator, this avant-garde series is a wonderful marriage of a cartoon and the very definition of "whimsical". The series is an unending cannonade of nerd culture, bright, cutesy colors, zany, abstract chiptune music, and characters and settings well beyond "acid trip" calibur. Throw in a devoted, colorful internet fanbase, and you've got a cartoon that can be compared to no other. Watch this one, if not only for curiosity's sake, not to mention to keep up on all the quotes that will inevitably be spouted by fans of this series.

I'll write more later, as there's so much I haven't covered. (90's Nickelodeon, anyone?)


----------



## NoOneDies (Oct 24, 2010)

Not in particular order

-Avatar the last airbender
-South Park
-Drawn Together
-Megas XLR 
-Futurama
-Family Guy 
-Cow & Chicken 
-The grim adventures of Billy & Mandy
-Kids next door
-Samurai Jack


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 24, 2010)

OMG I JUST REMEMBERED

ADVENTURE TIME!!!!
love it it's like a religion xD


*EDIT*:




			
				Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Allow me to rip your heart out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## admotonic (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok Il try to find 20 (these are in no particular order)

-Captain Planet (as I mentioned before)
-Family Guy
-American Dad
-The Simpsons
-Spongebob Squarepants
-Foster's Home For Imaginary Friends
-Avatar: The Last Airbender
-The Batman
-The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy
-Ying Yang Yo
-Jonny Bravo
-Kids Next Door
-Fairly Odd Parents
-Duck Dodgers
-Recess
-South Park
-The Cleveland Show
-Futurama
-TMNT
-Ben 10

Thinking of 20 was a lot harder than I thought it would be  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , but theres my 20


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmm trying to think if there actually were 20 cartoons when I was a kid.

Bugs Bunny Road Runner Hour.
Hercules (the original one).
Rocket Robinhood
Flintstones

Hmm I think that explains why they were only shown on Saturday morning. There wasn't enough reason to run them on the weekdays.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 24, 2010)

Not in order

Tom and Jerry
Powerpuff girls
Rugrats
Hey Arnold
Spongebob
Fairly Odd Parents
Coyote and the Roadrunner
Loonie Toons(even the Baby loonie toons!)


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 25, 2010)

VA what you just posted is true, however, I can say for one that is what most cartoons is really about these days. You finish watching them and move on. 

However, I'm surprised no one mention Total Drama Island/Action? Or 6Teen? Or Storked? Hmmm, maybe there are not a cartoon. 

Also on other notes; I just found that sitcoms mainly focus on comedy drama. So as far as animation goes, it can go either way.


----------



## ilovegames (Oct 28, 2010)

King of the Hill, Arthur, Strawberry Shortcake, Angela Anaconda, Mummies Alive, Little Bear, Franklin, The Busy World of Richard Scarry, Tom & Jerry, Rocket Power

easy


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 3, 2010)

More more more more my favorites cartoons!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1.    Voltron
> 2.    Johnny Quest
> 3.    Babar
> 4.    Alf
> ...


----------



## RoundedEdge (Nov 20, 2010)

- Powerpuff Girls
- Courage the Cowardly Dog
- Ed, Edd n Eddy, Dexter's Lab
- Sheep in the Big City
- Johnny Bravo
- Pretty much anything else on the 'old' Cartoon Network
- Spongebob Squarepants (though it still comes on)
- Chowder
- I'd add in stuff like DBZ and Pokemon, but, you know, they're anime.


----------



## BionicC (Nov 20, 2010)

80s British cartoons are seriously underrepresented here.

Mr Benn
King Rollo
Bananaman
Pigeon Street
Willo the Wisp
Count Duckula (part 3)
Superted
Henry's Cat
Jamie and the Magic Torch
Victor and Hugo
Ludwig


----------

